# Tanked ?



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone tried this?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Doubt anyone as its a new clone. Apparently its the same as T bullets which usually get a good write up


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

what is it bulbine?...is it natural or a steroid?


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Every flipping PH is the "worlds strongest" never heard of this stuff though


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

justin case said:


> what is it bulbine?...is it natural or a steroid?


Pro hormone it says so yes a steroid


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Lukeg said:


> Every flipping PH is the "worlds strongest" never heard of this stuff though


Yeah but this one maybe:rolleyes:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

justin case said:


> what is it bulbine?...is it natural or a steroid?


Think it's a natural test booster.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> Doubt anyone as its a new clone. Apparently its the same as T bullets which usually get a good write up


I wanted to try and get some t bullet types for next year. Wait and see some reviews first i think


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

It's superdrol and max LMG it's just a t bullets clone mate so its a steroid for sure and a harsh one at that


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

As above, a clone of one of the best / most popular prohormones ever released in the UK. It's definitely ONLY for more experienced trainers and you should only use it for 4 weeks max, at one go. It's a very strong prohormone and not for beginners, however gains from it should be excellent. Worth looking up reviews for similar products to know what to expect.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> As above, a clone of one of the best / most popular prohormones ever released in the UK. It's definitely ONLY for more experienced trainers and you should only use it for 4 weeks max, at one go. It's a very strong prohormone and not for beginners, however gains from it should be excellent. Worth looking up reviews for similar products to know what to expect.


Did sd-matrix with good results then an sd cycle and apart from depression didn't get anything out of pr-sd

Looking to try something different next year


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

mygym said:


> Did sd-matrix with good results then an sd cycle and apart from depression didn't get anything out of pr-sd
> 
> Looking to try something different next year


This is more likely to be like SD Matrix - did you ever try Xtreme Mass or T-Bullets? This is a combination of SD and Max-LMG, so mass gains should be greater than on SD alone, however it's a strong PH so you'd need to line up a nice PCT.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> This is more likely to be like SD Matrix - did you ever try Xtreme Mass or T-Bullets? This is a combination of SD and Max-LMG, so mass gains should be greater than on SD alone, however it's a strong PH so you'd need to line up a nice PCT.


Nolva daa etc ok but want to stay away from Clomid, stress issues!

Do you think bodyweight makes a difference on doses and effects?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

mygym said:


> Nolva daa etc ok but want to stay away from Clomid, stress issues!
> 
> Do you think bodyweight makes a difference on doses and effects?


Possibly, it does with other PH's / AAS however.....I think even a big guy like yourself (judging by DP), should see great results on the standard dosage. I wouldn't use more than the standard dosage unless you wanted to use it as a "kick start" to something else. Hope that helps


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> Possibly, it does with other PH's / AAS however.....I think even a big guy like yourself (judging by DP), should see great results on the standard dosage. I wouldn't use more than the standard dosage unless you wanted to use it as a "kick start" to something else. Hope that helps


Dp ?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

mygym said:


> Dp ?


Display picture


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info:thumbup:


----------

